# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  HP Mini 110-1020NR 2GB SSD

## DJman

To netbook ειναι σε άριστη κατάσταση και πάντα το πρόσεχα πολυ. Το τελευταίο καιρό 
δεν το πολυ-χρησιμοποιώ καθώς είχα πάρει κανονικό laptop για αυτό και το δίνω

Atom N270
*2GB* RAM-667
*SSD* 32GB trancend (boot σε 20'')
LED οθονη 1024 x 576 10.1 in 
wifi και lan
5 in 1 (SD Card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, MultiMediaCard, xD-Picture Card) 
VGA
win7(μη ενεργοποιημένα)-Παίρνει κανονικά τα 10αρια
Φοράει *μεγαλύτερη μπαταριά* απο την δικια του ή οποια κραταει 2 ωρες browsing ανετα
Εχει τον δικο το φορτιστη.

Τιμη 100ευρω
Αθηνα, κανω και αποστολες με αντικαταβολη ΕΛΤΑ, χρεωση δικια μου
(σε περιπτωση αποστολης η συσκευασια ειναι αριστη), αν και θα προτιμουσα χερι-χερι για να ειμαστε οκ και οι δυο

Παρακαλω στειλτε μονο αν το θελετε σιγουρα ή αν εχετε καποια απορια.
Μονο Ενεργα Μελη(οχι μελη που γραφτηκαν χθες)

----------

